# Dragon fish(violet goby)ODDBALL



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

i was big als at steeles today, they had a dragon fish. cool looking ! almost bought one, when they mentioned it needed brackish water. to bad i really liked it. they also had a albino(pink) ID shark 5". that will be mine soon. they said it just came in and is not for sale


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

taillight said:


> i was big als at steeles today, they had a dragon fish. cool looking ! almost bought one, when they mentioned it needed brackish water. to bad i really liked it. they also had a albino(pink) ID shark 5". that will be mine soon. they said it just came in and is not for sale


They are cool looking fish! but just a common oddball! hope to see them in your tank soon!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

taillight said:


> i was big als at steeles today, they had a dragon fish. cool looking ! almost bought one, when they mentioned it needed brackish water. to bad i really liked it. they also had a albino(pink) ID shark 5". that will be mine soon. they said it just came in and is not for sale


Avoid the ID shark, unless you have a very large tank (100g+) or an appetite to eat it soon after it grows too large for your tank in 6 months.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Avoid the ID shark, unless you have a very large tank (100g+) or an appetite to eat it soon after it grows too large for your tank in 6 months.


He wanted to buy my eheim 2217 at one point (before I sold it to another member), so I think he got a very large tank!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have 2 2217s on a 75. I have a 2215 on a 15g. The size of the filter doesn't necessairly correlate with the size of the tank.

Besides, any tank suitable for a single 2217 is still too small for a full grown panagasius catfish.

This is among those fishes that IMO have no business in regular folk's tanks.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I have 2 2217s on a 75. I have a 2215 on a 15g. The size of the filter doesn't necessairly correlate with the size of the tank.
> 
> Besides, any tank suitable for a single 2217 is still too small for a full grown panagasius catfish.
> 
> This is among those fishes that IMO have no business in regular folk's tanks.


i thought i was overkilling it with 2 2217 in a 125. 2x 2217 in a 75g! do you poop in there yourself??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

haha....no. Who told you that? I would never do such a thing <steps away from edge of aquarium, puts Anubias leaves back in tank....>.

Nah, it's just densely planted with 4x L081 (at about 6" each) and 5 (last count) L134s plus a school of Rummynose tetras. High bioload, and my dad loves to feed them their algae wafers!


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

120 g with [email protected] and [email protected] 2213, the 2213 were extras off of other tanks i had.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree with ameek. You will need a tank over 250gal to keep one of them on a long term basis. Plus they are better off in groups as well.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Marowana said:


> i thought i was overkilling it with 2 2217 in a 125. 2x 2217 in a 75g! do you poop in there yourself??


......HAHA ha


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

ameekplec said:


> haha....no. Who told you that? I would never do such a thing <steps away from edge of aquarium, puts Anubias leaves back in tank....>.


HAHAHAHA! Way too funny.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Marowana said:


> i thought i was overkilling it with 2 2217 in a 125. 2x 2217 in a 75g! do you poop in there yourself??


actually i was reading up that there is no such thing as overfiltration, in fact more filters means they share the load with one another


----------

